# Gear to Heal Tendons



## aon1 (May 16, 2017)

At this point I'm guessing the issue with my right bi isn't actually the muscle itself  is there something to help heal tendons ect.  I'd guess going heavy on alot of tren caused the issue . Arms were a bitch starting out even with the 55s and I can normally rep those for warm up easily but this go was pain from stretch to squeeze until prob the last set it let up a little


----------



## Sully (May 17, 2017)

Depends. Are you talking about AAS, or peptides?


----------



## aon1 (May 17, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> Depends. Are you talking about AAS, or peptides?



Either one really or both if I could add something to my current gear to help with prevention and healing the damage I've already done would be ideal. I'm up for running whatever I need to if it will keep me from possibly screwing my current run , the next few months should be where this run shines hate to loose it with an injury.

I'm thinking if I add npp in it may help with prevention and further damage but don't think it will heal current damage.


----------



## Jeff07 (May 17, 2017)

How long did you use the tren?


----------



## micro2000 (May 17, 2017)

The research is pretty strong against androgens for tendon integrity. Muscle repair, yes. Tendon integrity, no.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy (May 18, 2017)

Osterine (MK-2866)


----------



## squatster (May 18, 2017)

Don't use much test- bad for trying to repair 
low test- not over 200 mg pr 
EQ 
deca together helps alot
Magnus gave me that one when I tor my bicep


----------



## squatster (May 18, 2017)

Good thred


----------



## aon1 (May 18, 2017)

Jeff07 said:


> How long did you use the tren?





I'd have to look back through my book but I've been blasting and cruising it a good year, this latest blast a few months but I think the issue is running it at 1400 this blast.


----------



## aon1 (May 18, 2017)

b-boy said:


> Osterine (MK-2866)



Thanks I'll get to reading on it and give it a go....I think I'm also going to lower the tren and add in npp I'm hoping it'll give comparable results and be less harsh....to be honest I think I had better results from the tren/npp combo than high tren  anyway


----------



## aon1 (May 18, 2017)

squatster said:


> Don't use much test- bad for trying to repair
> low test- not over 200 mg pr
> EQ
> deca together helps alot
> Magnus gave me that one when I tor my bicep



Haven't ran eq but maybe the primo npp would be comparable


----------



## Sully (May 18, 2017)

AAS with research showing increased collagen synthesis in tendons-

Anavar
Equipoise
Deca/NPP
Low Testosterone <200mg/wk

I don't remember the rates of increase off the top of my head. And oddly enough, having elevated levels of estrogen also increases collagen synthesis. So back down on the AI's while on to help improve tendon and joint health.


----------



## MightyJohn (May 19, 2017)

EQ and GH has always helped Me...past injuries don't bother Me as much since I started GH a few yrs back


----------



## Southernjuice (May 20, 2017)

I agree....low test EQ/Deca...those muscles will out do your tendons and cause allot of grief.


----------



## aon1 (May 20, 2017)

From what I've deduced from my researching​ the problem I've probably put minor tears in the inner and outer both, so basically tennis elbow and golfers elbow both.

Im hoping if I work around it for a few keep the hgh going , switch in the npp it seems agree with me more than any other gear, hold off bumping the test a bit till I'm more healed, and may bring the var in earlier after Sully mentioning because I have it for the end of the run anyway,and maybe bring in peptides if needed this may not be much of a set back....thanks for the feedback


----------



## Nightrider (May 23, 2017)

Hgh


----------



## Sully (May 23, 2017)

There are also some really good YouTube videos about different stretches and physical therapy type activities that can really help as well. Take some time to watch them and give them a shot.


----------



## aon1 (May 23, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> There are also some really good YouTube videos about different stretches and physical therapy type activities that can really help as well. Take some time to watch them and give them a shot.



Stretches.is something I'm going to have to quit dropping the ball on ....it seems the one thing I just can't get in a habit of and really need ...

 I'm finding out my biggest challenge with my age may be that with the large doses my strength is way above my bodies ability to handle it....I've gotten to the point now that it really isn't feeling like a great workout at times because I don't feel my body will handle the weight I could lift if I went as hard as I could to really hit it right...I've known from the get go avoiding injury would have to be top priority but didn't realize how much time it would take to avoid it properly with my age....


----------



## Dontblink (Jun 2, 2017)

Check out a peptide BPC-157 use it alone or with some GH


----------



## aon1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Been watching some vids of guys fixing tendons with castor oil applied on the skin and wrapped up. Most claim problem solved fairly quick. I'm still looking but what worries me on this is these guys aren't body builders ,so I'm curious to know if there's other considerations for lifting weights with castor oil softening your tendon. Does anyone have any knowledge on this of any kind?


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 29, 2017)

Ostarine (MK677) and / or MK677 (HGH secretagogue).
Add TB500 at 2mg, twice a week if you can afford it.  It goes systemic, so you can inject anywhere.  The body will send it to wherever there is inflammation.
BPC-157 is also great, but you have to inject it within 4 inches of the injury for it to be effective as it does not go systemic.


----------



## thefreak (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm not aware of any study looking into the effect of oxymetholone on collagen synthesis, but I swear all my pains and aches disappear everytime I use Drol for at least 4-5 weeks, and the effect seem to last quite a bit when I discontinue it.


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 14, 2017)

OOPS, just noticed I said Ostarine is MK677, it is actually MK2866.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 15, 2017)

Dontblink said:


> Check out a peptide BPC-157 use it alone or with some GH



This right here...BPC-157 works, inject at the site...couple that with TB-500 like someone stated earlier...which is systemic.... If its a SEVERE injury IMO it wont help.... something minor it WILL work... I used both for a good bit.... just got freaking tired of pinning my elbow...  

You were curling 55lb dumbells?? ....why??  just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD... IMO you can get just an effective workout using 35s or 40s.....  you seem to be a vet... you should know better..  ..... hope you get better my friend...


----------



## nickels (Aug 28, 2017)

Sully said:


> AAS with research showing increased collagen synthesis in tendons-
> 
> Anavar
> Equipoise
> ...





Do you have any links for that?

I've read a study indicating such on anavar, but other than that it seems to be repeated a lot on message boards without anything to back it up.


Agree on GH.


----------



## Trainhard1619 (Sep 2, 2017)

GH and igf-1 are working great for me


----------



## thefreak (Sep 16, 2017)

nickels said:


> Do you have any links for that?
> 
> I've read a study indicating such on anavar, but other than that it seems to be repeated a lot on message boards without anything to back it up.
> 
> ...


There's -nothing- in the medical literature abour EQ and collagen. Nothing, anywhere.


----------



## aon1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Staying on the growth,npp, and not pushing it until it healed is what seams to have worked for me. I also change a few things about my lifting, I initially thought the issue came primarily from heavy curls but after assessing the situation alot was from heavy pulls and the strain from the grip of the pulls, instead of putting the work on the muscle I was trying to hit it was putting the strain mostly on my tendons, this is all a guess but I do know I started using wrist straps and the healing progressed and going heavy hasn't reagrivated the injury since. I have been running var but really that was after it was mostly healed.

I kinda went with what I had and planned to add more of the suggestions until it was healed and it ended up healing before I had to get to the peps which worked well I like efficient solutions .


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 5, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> This right here...BPC-157 works, inject at the site...couple that with TB-500 like someone stated earlier...which is systemic.... If its a SEVERE injury IMO it wont help.... something minor it WILL work... I used both for a good bit.... just got freaking tired of pinning my elbow...
> 
> You were curling 55lb dumbells?? ....why??  just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD... IMO you can get just an effective workout using 35s or 40s.....  you seem to be a vet... you should know better..  ..... hope you get better my friend...



The more I read up on BPC-157 and TB-500 the better they look. I read TB-500 is great for general recovery.


----------



## Viking (Oct 9, 2017)

I read avar is great for this so it might be worth adding into a cycle. Test, avar and gh.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 22, 2017)

In all the real research I've read no AAS helped. HGH and certain peptides do help in my opinion and huge doses aren't needed.


----------



## striffe (Oct 23, 2017)

Thaistick said:


> In all the real research I've read no AAS helped. HGH and certain peptides do help in my opinion and huge doses aren't needed.



There was an article written years ago about aas and healing and I think that is where everyone gets their information from. It was posted all over but it's full of misinformation. Perhaps some help but as you posted I would be looking towards hgh, igf-1, and other peptides.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 21, 2017)

2 months of 10IU GH cured my tendinopathy in the quadriceps tendon.


----------

